# A to A Length



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Bob - I would think something in the 35" to 38" a-t-a range should work well. I'm more familiar with the PSE line and would suggest something like the SupraFocus, PerformX 3D or Shootdown on the longer end, Evoke35 or Evolve35 on the shorter end. Plenty of other choices in those a-t-a ranges by other companies as well.

>>------->


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Jeff thanks for the response and PSE will probably be my choice as my Heart still belongs to them. I shot for Pete for 7 years back in the 80's and 90's and follow all of you guys still. Due to Senior Olympics I will finish out BB this year but will change over after summer and Outdoor Nationals.


----------



## iam911812 (Sep 12, 2015)

I prefer a 37" ATA string angle


----------

